# game camera question



## Freyadog

We are looking for an inexpensive game camera. REALLY inexpensive. any ideas on where to look to buy and what kind?


----------



## Sentry18

eBay would probably be your best bet. I would recommend a used brand name over a new Chinese copy. Make sure he resolution is at least 3+ megapixels or all you will see is a blur. You may also want to make sure it has LED or IR illumination if you are looking for something to take photos at night. I did a quick search and saw a few for around $50. Is that cheap enough or are you thinking less than that?

Finally be aware that people like to play pranks with game cameras. They will find your camera, take out the SD card, Photoshop in a zombie or a ghoul, then put it back in your game camera. Like this:










Then people come in to the police department freaking out because there was a ghost on their property. Seriously.


----------



## Freyadog

Sentry18 said:


> eBay would probably be your best bet. I would recommend a used brand name over a new Chinese copy. Make sure he resolution is at least 3+ megapixels or all you will see is a blur. You may also want to make sure it has LED or IR illumination if you are looking for something to take photos at night. I did a quick search and saw a few for around $50. Is that cheap enough or are you thinking less than that?
> 
> Finally be aware that people like to play pranks with game cameras. They will find your camera, take out the SD card, Photoshop in a zombie or a ghoul, then put it back in your game camera. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then people come in to the police department freaking out because there was a ghost on their property. Seriously.


Thanks Sentry, I was thinking maybe 150$ but I did not know what to look for and price. Someone told me I can get film or digital but the film had to go and be developed?

Anyway thank you. We have bear or something that our pyree's bark at most of the night and we wanted to see what they are seeing.


----------



## Davarm

Walmart has some cheap-o Moultries, for less than $75.00. The one I bought several years ago didn't have IR but it took pretty good pictures with the built in flash.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> They will find your camera, take out the SD card, Photoshop in a zombie or a ghoul, then put it back in your game camera. Like this:
> 
> Then people come in to the police department freaking out because there was a ghost on their property. Seriously.


Yes, seriously! What makes you think that ghost isn't real?!?!?


...and then they went to the local PD... why? 
They have a Special Ghost Ops Unit?


----------



## Sentry18

Because either they believe it's a ghost and want police protection (RIPD?) or they know it isn't and want us to fingerprint their game cam so we can arrest whoever was trespassing on their property. Both possibilities are equally implausible.

Here is some good game cam info and product reviews:

http://game-camera-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> Because either they believe it's a ghost and want police protection (RIPD?) or they know it isn't and want us to fingerprint their game cam so we can arrest whoever was trespassing on their property. Both possibilities are equally implausible.
> 
> Here is some good game cam info and product reviews:
> 
> http://game-camera-review.toptenreviews.com/


Sorry for the tangent... but this got me thinking, I'd just get a really nice IR camera to catch them in the act of pranking the other camera. And then that reminded me of the scene in the movie "The Big Hit" where they were tracing the phone call, and then you had the two teams competing with the trace busters...

Team 1: I'm gonna trace their call...
Team 2: I got the trace-buster to bust their shit when they try to trace our call
Team 1: I got the trace-buster-buster to bust their shit when I trace their call
Team 2: I got the trace-buster-buster-buster to bust their shit

The movie really is kind of hilarious, it's got a lot of well known actors (lou diamond phillips, mark whalberg, bokeem woodbine???, uhhh who was the guy that played capt cisko sp? on Deep Space 9?, and more). If you can get it on netflix or redbox or something and haven't seen it before, I recommend it. You wont get those 90 minutes back in your life, but you probably weren't curing cancer either, so.... 

/tangent off back to the thread  And I need to look on ebay for a used game cam, I know we have ***** here, and possum too, something wiped out 2 different batches of chickens at my neighbors. I want to get my coop going too, but not if it's going to be adding to the "chickens on demand cafe"


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> something wiped out 2 different batches of chickens at my neighbors. I want to get my coop going too, but not if it's going to be adding to the "chickens on demand cafe"


Good idea....
My coop is built like Fort Knox... when locked up, nothing can get in. However, I sure would like one to see how OFTEN critters come by to visit!!


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> or they know it isn't and want us to fingerprint their game cam so we can arrest whoever was trespassing on their property. Both possibilities are equally implausible.


Hmmmm.... Yes - However, I can't help but wonder how often captured images are used as evidence in the investigation of a crime?


----------



## LincTex

I think I have decided on these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-MOULTRIE-...gital-Trail-Hunting-Cameras-5-MP/390552724517
(2) MOULTRIE Game Spy A-5 Low Glow Infrared - 5 MP

Infrared is a must for me.

These are a little nicer:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MOULTRI...d-Trail-Game-Hunting-Camera-5-MP/390445764612
NEW! MOULTRIE Game Spy D55IRXT Digital Infrared - 5 MP


----------



## Freyadog

Still trying to muddle through the information. I think what the dogs is barking at is bear but I want to be sure. could be coyote, deer, who knows. 


I do appreciate all the help in locating a camera. A camera is like a radio I know nothing about these things.


----------



## backlash

I have been wanting to get a game camera and build a bird house to mount it in.
Then I can put it up at my house to monitor what is going on.
The bird house would keep it hidden and maybe it won't get stolen.
I know we have ***** and skunks and a bunch of stray cats but I'm more interested in the 2 legged critters that might come around.


----------

